# Dual Citizenship by American With Mexican Mom



## Chuy1951 (Aug 26, 2017)

I am currently in Zapopan near Guadalajara. Can I apply for dual citizenship here? If so where in Guadalajara do I go? I have certified copy of my mother's birth certificate. I got it from the Mexican Consulate in San Jose, Ca. She was born in La Canada de Caracheo, Gto. Her and my dad (both deceased) were married in La Canada where my mother was born. I was told in San Jose, Ca. Consulate that the copy of the marriage certificate could only be had from the municipio where they were married.?? Yet they were able to give me her birth certificate from that same municipio.?? While here near Guadalajara I was informed by this municipio that I could get that document here. I was also informed that my California birth certificate and my mother's death certificate (she was buried in Hayward, Ca.) "may not have to be apostillados". I find that difficult to believe but hope it is true. Anyway once I get their marrige certificate do I go to the Registro Civil office or to the INM office? Advise, comments, help anyone?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You have to go to SRE which is in the Federal Guilding in Guadalajara 3370 Ave. Mexico in Plaza Bonita
You may want to check that one, I just read they moved to this address but I am not sure if this is correct. They used to be on the same Street as the Cathedral whatever that street is called past the plaza..it is 16 de sept. before the plaza.. It used to be on the same side of the cathedral a few bloacks up but when I went to check the name of the street and the number I read that they had moved..
Someone can conform that it is correct? No matter what speak with the SRE people they will tell you what to do.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> You have to go to SRE which is in the Federal Guilding in Guadalajara 3370 Ave. Mexico in Plaza Bonita
> You may want to check that one, I just read they moved to this address but I am not sure if this is correct. They used to be on the same Street as the Cathedral whatever that street is called past the plaza..it is 16 de sept. before the plaza.. It used to be on the same side of the cathedral a few bloacks up but when I went to check the name of the street and the number I read that they had moved..
> Someone can conform that it is correct? No matter what speak with the SRE people they will tell you what to do.


Citlali is correct. The Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores (SRE) is the agency you need to deal with. INM (Immigration) has nothing to do with citizenship. SRE used to be in the Palacio de Gobierno on Alcalde near the center of Guadalajara but about two years ago they moved to Plaza Bonita, just west of Plaza México on Avenida México.Their building is on the NW corner as you enter the small plaza. Most of the people there are getting passports, so don't let the crowds intimidate you. There are just 2 or three people who handle citizenship and their desk is back a little bit around the left from the entrance. I think the section is called "Judicial" but it has been awhile since I had to talk to them. There is almost never a wait to talk to them. They are very helpful and will give you a list of what they need. Good luck.


----------



## 4Lionsnbaja (Nov 12, 2017)

My wife and kids did it here in Ensenada at the registro civil.
All they needed was my wifes(mexican) birth certificate, kids US birth certificate with apostillados and traduction done by mexican certified expert.


----------



## 4Lionsnbaja (Nov 12, 2017)

SRE is only for those who dont have a Mexican born parent.
In your case, you'll be doing it at the registro civil, and if the program mentioned in the following article hasn't expired, it appears you wont be needing the apostille or translation.

https://laopinion.com/2016/09/20/mexico-y-eeuu-facilitan-la-doble-nacionalidad/


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

4Lionsnbaja said:


> SRE is only for those who dont have a Mexican born parent.
> In your case, you'll be doing it at the registro civil, and if the program mentioned in the following article hasn't expired, it appears you wont be needing the apostille or translation.
> 
> https://laopinion.com/2016/09/20/mexico-y-eeuu-facilitan-la-doble-nacionalidad/


Excellent point that I missed. SRE is for those who are becoming a Mexican citizen by reason of marrying a Mexican or residing in the country for a sufficient period of time. Someone with a Mexican parent(s) is already a citizen and just needs the documentation.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Excellent point that I missed. SRE is for those who are becoming a Mexican citizen by reason of marrying a Mexican or residing in the country for a sufficient period of time. Someone with a Mexican parent(s) is already a citizen and just needs the documentation.


https://sre.gob.mx/certificado-de-nacionalidad-mexicana-por-nacimiento

This is a link to the way a Mexican by birth can become legally a Mexican citizen in Mexico by being processed at a SRE office or maybe a Mx. Consulate and getting a Certificate of Mexican Nationality by Birth. That will be the ID they need to get other Mexican documents.

DIF also has a program to help foreign born citizens to 1 or 2 Mexican parents for free of charge. Fill out forms at DIF and they will contact SRE and get this certificate for them. They don´t need apostilled copies but need a Mexican parent/s´birth certificate and the foreign born child´s birth certificate in both places except SRE wants a registered abroad at a Mx. Consulate official registered birth certificate or an apostilled foreign state/province birth certificate to process the certificate and $285 pesos.


----------



## Chuy1951 (Aug 26, 2017)

Thank You citlali, Tundra Green and especially 4Lionsnbaja and Alan Mexicali. I called the local Registro Civil near Parques de Tesistan, Zapopan where I live. They told me to take what I have with copies and "proof" of residency (a receipt or bill from luz, agua, or gas, does not have to have my name on it). Yesterday I took my American birth certificate, my mother's mexican birth certificate, my mother's California death certificate, my father's California birth certificate, my passport and gas and agua receipt plus copies of each. I was told my father's birth certificate and a copy of their marriage certificate (which I did not have) were not required. The licensiado told me there were two programs I qualify under to get my dual citizenship. I chose the one where they, Registro Civil, does the leg work to have my California certificates apostillados by them. It saves me having to go back to California and doing it myself. Was also told that the cost if not picked up entirely by the program I qualified under they would at least pick up 90% of it. I was in and out in less than 35 minutes, with no appointment and two people ahead of me. Was also told in less than 60 days it would be approved but to call him in 30 just to make sure the process is in motion. He gave me HIS number.
Again thank you all. And Alan the website you gave me was a tremendous help. Bendiciones.


----------

